
How I Became the Most Hated Man in Tech - praveenperera
https://simpleprogrammer.com/most-hated-man-in-tech/
======
ScottFree
I hope chuck sues. This is a clear case of tortious interference.

------
deogeo
> Twitter exploded. Retweet, retweet, retweet. Condemnation, death threat,
> call for violence against me.

Oh dear oh dear. Death threats? I do wonder if major media will take these as
representative of the social justice movement. I mean, to be consistent with
their other reporting, they would _have to_ , right?

